# What electric fence do u have?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi-
Was wondering what brand/type electric fence you have and where was it purchased?
Results you have had, satisfied, etc.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> Hi-
> Was wondering what brand/type electric fence you have and where was it purchased?
> Results you have had, satisfied, etc.


Hi Sam , I would just like to provide you with some info on this subject. At IPDTA we have studied these type of training things ,some of which we recommend ,and some we do not. Here is our link http://www.ipdta.org/Research Findings.html


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so the question is what would the success rate be for a citronella based invisible fencing system, and if your dog does not respond to it under all situations coould it be easily converted without much expense to a shock system... hhhmmm


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There are a few people here who have been able to successfully implement electric fences, but keep in mind that you still need strict supervision of your dog while out in the yard. 

Some of the other considerations of having an electric fence: 
• Electric fences do not keep predators, aggressive dogs or humans with bad intentions out of the yard. 
• In addition, electric fences are not fool-proof. A dog can bolt across them (excitedly chasing something or scared) and then be afraid to cross the barrier to return.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> Ok, so the question is what would the success rate be for a citronella based invisible fencing system, and if your dog does not respond to it under all situations coould it be easily converted without much expense to a shock system... hhhmmm


Sam ,i am not experienced with the citronella system . I will ask the other members and get back to you. But like Kimberly suggested the electric shock system if far from foolproof. And worse ,they are a strong aversive . For example if another person or animal crosses the barrier and triggers a shock ,your dog can associate that with something bad and develope a fear towards them. We are definitely against any shock systems. I know a fence can be a major expense or is not suitable but that is the only real safe way to go. I will get back to you on the citronella asap.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am aware of the ups and down sides of the electric fence... Am still compiling info, and what to know what invisible fencing others might have-
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you do a search on past topics on electric fences, you will find the people that have them in their yards and can probably get a faster response by contacting them directly. If you go with this, make sure the company is one that includes proper training (for you) with the package.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is one article about electric fences. I will still get back to you about citronella. http://www.positivedogs.com/articles/electronic_fencing.html


----------

